# Drag Bike



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like a job for VJ. I fell in love with this idea. I don't know where I found it but it is very cool. Any body got an opinion? May be for larger scale and rider needs to be aware of back-fire.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Holy Hannah! That piece reminds me of the V8 Boss-Hoss bikes! very cool!

You KNOW the builder was giggling manically as he built that, right? 
I would have been.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

couldn't ya just stick a drag arm in a thunderbike?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

To me that looks like a 1/32 with front pickups. How about a HO scale with wheelie bars as pickups? I don't drag race but I wonder. Maybe some dedicated springs.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

That bike is a 1/24th scale. That is one cool looking bike.
The bikes in that scale always looked smaller than cars...

Did you say HO....Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Did I say HO? Can it be Done?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmmm.. Confushis say...I tell you waiter..
LOL..j/k


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

How about a split rear tire that also has a guide pin that is circular. idunno


----------

